

Facebook's Director of Engineering unwittingly reveals their Achilles' heel - youssefs
http://sefsar.com/post/18189514096/facebooks-director-of-engineering-unwittingly-reveals

======
sarhanh
I think the basic point being made is valid. It might seem like splitting
hairs to look closely at those three words, but the assumptions that Youssef
argues lie behind them are (i would agree) borne out by the FB UX as a whole.
I think the YoZuck blog has shown that he has thought hard about the issues.
This opinion is not a case of over-reading, but something arrived at.

------
emb10
I don't know if I agree with you on this one. I think you're diving in too
deeply on three words that really could mean almost anything. It's like the
way people tear apart a line of poetry to make it mean something it may not
actually be attempting to express. I would be careful not to make a mountain
out of a molehill.

~~~
youssefs
I don't believe I'm diving too deeply into these words at all. In fact, I'm
not really talking about the words; my point is that they are a symptomatic of
a larger problem, that is, Facebook does not seem to adequately understand
emotion, love and friendship.

------
charlie_joslin
Well written. I think you hit the nail on the head with the fact that it
should be an experience rather than us just consuming information. Consuming
makes us sound like we're mindless zombies.

------
sarhanh
Furthermore, I think the point is not that Boz, by his choice of wording,
"attempted to express" anything like the view Youssef gave; he did it without
intending to! (Any decent reader knows not to trust an author to know
themselves the significance of what they say!)

